# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me presento, y adjunto un video

## thrimi

Ante todo gracias a todos por participar y compartir tanta información.

Mi apodo es Thrimi, tengo 23 años y soy admirador de la magia (entre otras cosas).
Estuve un tiempo hace años con la cartomagia y algo de monedas, poco a poco fui dejando de practicar, la guitarra eléctrica es otra de mis pasiones y me decanté por pasar más tiempo con ella. Esto no quiere decir que no sea un apasionado de la magia.

Desde hace unas semanas que he vuelto a retomar el asunto más seriamente, en concreto con la numismagia, estoy desempolvando mis libros y he comprado recientemente alguno nuevo. Tengo mucha ilusión y realmente me apasionan las monedas, se que aún no tengo conocimientos pero me siento a gusto con ellas..

Espero seguir aprendiendo, por ahora estoy empezando. No tengo otra mejor forma que presentarme enseñando un video que grabé hace unos dias para examinarme. De esta manera sabéis quien hay detrás de este hilo. 
Este soy yo, acepto todas las críticas evidentemente. El juego es un clásico.

(En el vídeo intento imaginarme que tengo gente alrededor viendo el juego)

----------


## Pulgas

Bienvenido al foro.
En otro ratito, con más tiempo, ya te comento cosas de tu vídeo, que no son horas.  :Wink1:

----------


## luis_bcn

bienvenido !!! no soy de monedas , pero para mi a estado muy bien !!! me ha gustado mucho ,llevas tiempo con ellas  y se nota ,bravo!!!

----------


## DaarkBro

Bienvenido.
Igual que luis no soy de monedas, pero me a gustado el juego (: Ya vendrán los expertos a decirte como te ve el juego ;D
Saludos!

----------


## arahan70

Este es el juego, este es el efecto, no el truco. Para mí es tu único error. Si dices truco mataste la magia, nadie lo verá como que acaba de ocurrir algo imposible, pensarán: es muy hábil, me ha engañado. Y habilidad es diferente de magia. Yo todavía soy menos que los que ya comentaron, en monedas, pero el juego me gustó completo. Bueno, menos el silbidito. Creo que distrae de lo que está sucediendo en el tapete, y lo que está sucediendo es bueno, por lo tanto no quiero perderlo. (es que me pareció un poco estridente, quizas más suave...pero creo que sin él estaría mejor). Pero como dice DaarkBro arriba, ya vendrán los expertos...

----------


## DVD

bien men !!! el ultimo movimiento me gusto mucho sugue asi

----------


## Danielflow

Si, esta guay, se ve que las manejas..desde mi mas humilde opinión, lo de silbar no te aporta nada..podrías hacerlo de cualquier otra forma unas palabras mágicas o un soplido...definitivamente un silbido así en magia de cerca posiblemente no agrade mucho a la gente..esa es mi opinión..la técnica esta muy bien, también podrías dar mas intensidad cuantas mas monedas van pasando..como que ni tu mismo te lo crees, creo que transmites tranquilidad pero te tienes que dar cuenta que lo que estas haciendo para la gente es magia.
También hay que ensayar el texto, al principio te confundes y dices tres en mi mano derecha..a veces nos pasa por los nervios, por eso, cuanto mas preparado se lleve el texto menos posibilidad de que ocurran esas cosas...
Por lo demés el juego esta perfect.. es un juego clásico que puedes hacer desde en una boda, hasta en un teatro con proyector o... en la misma TV, sigue dándole caña 
un abrazo..

----------


## thrimi

Muchas gracias a todos por la bienvenida y los comentarios  :Smile1:

----------


## thrimi

Tienes toda la razón con lo de "truco", de hecho en el momento que lo dije ya me di cuenta enseguida. Soy el primero que piensa como tu, no hacemos trucos para retar ni engañar a nadie, sino juegos para pasarlo bien. Y lo del silbido tomo nota.

----------


## thrimi

> Si, esta guay, se ve que las manejas..desde mi mas humilde opinión, lo de silbar no te aporta nada..podrías hacerlo de cualquier otra forma unas palabras mágicas o un soplido...definitivamente un silbido así en magia de cerca posiblemente no agrade mucho a la gente..esa es mi opinión..la técnica esta muy bien, también podrías dar mas intensidad cuantas mas monedas van pasando..como que ni tu mismo te lo crees, creo que transmites tranquilidad pero te tienes que dar cuenta que lo que estas haciendo para la gente es magia.
> También hay que ensayar el texto, al principio te confundes y dices tres en mi mano derecha..a veces nos pasa por los nervios, por eso, cuanto mas preparado se lleve el texto menos posibilidad de que ocurran esas cosas...
> Por lo demés el juego esta perfect.. es un juego clásico que puedes hacer desde en una boda, hasta en un teatro con proyector o... en la misma TV, sigue dándole caña 
> un abrazo..


Muchas gracias Dnielflow por tus apreciaciones, la verdad es que hay que currarselo más... Me toca ponerme y redactar un pequeño guión, una manera de introducir el juego de manera atractiva y conseguir un buen efecto mágico. El silbido definitivamente está claro que no ayuda.

Seguiré dandole a este juego y otros parecidos antes de subir un escalón más.

----------


## Prendes

Con presentaciones así, con vídeo y todo, da gusto !
Bienvenido :D

----------


## Mago Nico

El silbidito no aportará nada, pero yo he visto el video una segunda vez solo para volver a escucharlo  :302:

----------


## Mag Marches

weah!!! Otro de monedas!

Bienvenido compañero!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Bienvenido al foro compañero,ya podrias haber transformado las monedas en un buen recipiente de ellas,pero de chocolate,que por aqui los hay muy golosos,jeej.
Un saludo.

----------


## renard

Bienvenido muy buen video me ha gustado.

----------


## MrTrucado

Bienvenido, la familia de numismagia crece, cada vez me gusta mas este foro. Me encanta ver las aportaciones de cada uno, con nuestros aciertos y errores porque aqui estamos aprendiendo todos, lo que si que se nota son las ganas por hacer las cosas bien y eso siempre se agradece.

----------


## thrimi

Gracias por todos los buenos comentarios, no me esperaba una tan buena recepción.  :Smile1:  Me animaré a subir más cosas en la sección de videos.

----------


## lalogmagic

Bienvenido.




> Bienvenido al foro compañero,ya podrias haber transformado las monedas en un buen recipiente de ellas,pero de chocolate,que por aqui los hay muy golosos,jeej.
> Un saludo.


Si te decides a transformarlas yo me apunto...

El video lo veo bastante bien, aunque de monedas no se nada de nada, pero lo que es muy cierto es que me ha gustado y mucho.

----------


## Miquelcopet

jeje como haces ese silbido..
Buen video tio sigue así.

----------


## Iban

Estupendo juego, estupendo material, y estupenda soltura. ¡Bienvenido a tu nuevo foro!

(A ver si consigues evitar el tic del pulgar izquierdo, que parece que tiene el baile de sambito. :-)

----------


## mnlmato

Bienvenido

----------

